# Droopy lip



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Does your horse's lip droop?

I think it's cute. Only one of my horses does it.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Haha Omg ! Best topic  
So far i know Marshmellow and Pepper Do it , Let me dig for some photos  ... 

HERES PEPPER ! 



















Ill post more if i find some more


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Lacey does it every once in awhile. Usually when the camera isn't out. Haha It is very adorable though! 

But here's one picture that I have:


----------



## CrazyH0rse (Jul 14, 2009)

One horse I used to ride it was so floppy you could bend it back over itself if that makes and sense


----------



## Sketter (Aug 26, 2009)

Ha ha my horse droops his lip all the time sometimes I can stuff treats in his lip for him to eat and its really funny great topic!!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

TwisterRush said:


>


WHAT A FACE! He's like "Mom, why do you have to use the flash?!"


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

When I was growing up we had an arab gelding named Junior who we raised from birth that did that all 22 years of his life. I always wondered if other horses did that!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

****! Awesome pics!


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

haha. Both my and my boyfriend's horses do that. And all the horses I ride for lessons. I was always told it meant that they were relaxed..?


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

dashygirl said:


> WHAT A FACE! He's like "Mom, why do you have to use the flash?!"



LOL  
She is quite the goofy girl, she does this alot actually, im still going to dig for more !


----------



## dacer44 (Sep 20, 2009)

lol Champ's bottom lip droops too! And when I'm brushing him or rubbing his ears it twitches. I was also told that it means they are relaxed.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Bear has a droopy lip, which has always made me quite curious. I love to play with it, I know, im so mean to him. ;]








Okay, not _really_ his droopy lip, but its still cute 















side view


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

heehee!! such cute pictures! i think droppy lips are adorable!  we have some school horses with some especially droopy lips. i like to poke at them and make them "talk".


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

eventerwannabe said:


> View attachment 14589


What a shot!!


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you Dashy! He is such a cute boy, I love him to death


----------



## equine fanatic99 (Oct 1, 2009)

Ahahaha, they r all so funny!! I saw a horse that done it and it was like there was completly no mussle strenghth in there!! and my filly Ruffles does it when shes sleepy.


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

i think its mainly a draft horse thing. ive worked at several belgian and clydesdale barns and all their horses had that to the extreme haha


----------



## sheawhittet (Oct 11, 2009)

My horse does it too!!! I always thought it made her look pouty! I will try to find a pic of her "pouting". Its so cute tho.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

heyycutter said:


> i think its mainly a draft horse thing. ive worked at several belgian and clydesdale barns and all their horses had that to the extreme haha


Mm, I disagree. I've seen plenty of non draft and draft horses doing this. And I've also seen plenty of drafts that don't have a droopy lip. I'd say it's about the same regardless of the breed.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

There was a QH at my old barn that would flap his lips when it was dinner time. It was the funniest thing! People would always ask what the heck is wrong with that horse?? I thought it was hilarious


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

hahahaha Cricket has a droopy lip! I LOVE it! Does anyone know what causes droopy lippage? I wish I had a picture, it's so cute!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Thatgirlsacowboy said:


> hahahaha Cricket has a droopy lip! I LOVE it! Does anyone know what causes droopy lippage? I wish I had a picture, it's so cute!


I've wondered this myself. I just did a Google search with no luck. Maybe it's just a cute quirk.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

All my stock's lips droop xD At least the trained ones do. Loki's is especially fun because you can then make him 'talk' and he'll just stand there all: "Ooo I'm getting the luffs ^^'


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Sier only does it when she's realllly sleepy. 

(don't ask about the "outfit", rofl)


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I knew a pony that had a really droopy lip. I was told it was because he had Lymes. No idea if that's true or not but that's what I was told.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Well I know my horse doesn't have Lymes, so that can't be the cause for my girl. But I would believe is could be a trait of Lymes. I've also heard a droopy lip is a sure sign a horse has been drugged, but again that doesn't apply to my mare because her lip droops all the time!  

I have heard that if a horse has a droopy lip it means they're calm and easy going. However, the mare of mine that has the droopy lip is the uptight and nervous one and my other mare is the calm, bombproof one, and she doesn't have a droopy lip! So that puts that theory to bed too!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

We have a clyde out at the barn that has the WORST droopy lip. The first time I rode her she was carrying her head so low, her droopy lip almost touched the ground. Boy.... I think it's cute. I'll have to find a picture.


----------



## SoMuchManureSoLittleTime (Jul 6, 2009)

One of my horses pouts when he is unhappy.

The neighbor's little black ugly yappy dog will run at my horse and my horse will put his ears back and his lip will droop. He hates that dog. He will pout the whole time that dog is around.

When the dog goes home, his lip no longer droops. He's a pouter.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Vega's bottom lip is almost always droopy. There's been times when its been really really droopy.


----------

